# 3G Modem configuration files for my 3G Router



## jiteshbhimani (Oct 12, 2012)

Guys,<br />
Can you please let me know from where I can download 3G Modem configuration files for my 3G Router?<br />
My MR-3220 is not able to identify Huawei EC1260 (Reliance Netconnect).<br />
<br />
Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 12, 2012)

update your firmware:
TL-MR3220 - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Oct 12, 2012)

I did that but my router is not able to identify Reliance Netconnect Huawei EC1260 model. TP-LINK support sends me firmware file.

If I can get bin file of that modem then it will help


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 12, 2012)

i have read comments on flipkart(i think)that you can directly request TP-LINK support to add any Indian Telecom 3g modem model & they will do it.
see this:
3G/4G USB Modem Compatibility List for TL-MR3220 - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Oct 12, 2012)

They have sent me firmware file, lets see if it is able to identify after update...


----------

